# 03' Sink Covers Needed!



## Swede's (Sep 6, 2015)

I am looking to replace all 3 sink covers for my 03' 28 BHS, any help in replacing them would be great, or anyone selling them, very cool! Thank you for looking. 978 590 7164 or email [email protected]


----------



## Swede's (Sep 6, 2015)

I think i've found a place, not sure if anyone has used them, and quality issues? www.trekwood.com


----------



## Swede's (Sep 6, 2015)

Swede said:


> I think i've found a place, not sure if anyone has used them, and quality issues? www.trekwood.com


Nope, still looking for sink covers if anyone knows a good place to get the, it would be great help!!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

It seems you've been looking for these covers for some time. I would suggest that you Google your area and find a shop that works with Corian or another type of hard surface material. Corian comes in 1/4" and 1/2" thickness. It can be machined to any demension and has numerous colors and patterns. It can come close to the color of your counter tops. If you have the old covers then all you need do is take those to the shop and have them duplicate. If you don't have the old ones then make a cardboard template of the cover needed. You'll have a quality custom cover for your sinks. Get an extra 14x14 inch square of the material and use it as a cutting board.

Where there's a will, there is a way!







Here's an example of a shop that prepares Corian count tops. They could make your covers. Corian Cut to Size


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

ob277rl said:


> Leedek that is good advice. But in my experience the local fabricators have falloff/ leftovers that they would sell as scrap and you can cut them out yourself. Corian is easy to work with using standard woodworking tools. A jigsaw to cut it out and use a router or sanding block to round over the edges. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Agreed! If you think about it they usually have a sink cut out due to the install of a sink. Normal kitchen sinks are bigger than what would be needed for an RV sink.

Gee.... you're good Robert!


----------



## Swede's (Sep 6, 2015)

Leedek said:


> Leedek that is good advice. But in my experience the local fabricators have falloff/ leftovers that they would sell as scrap and you can cut them out yourself. Corian is easy to work with using standard woodworking tools. A jigsaw to cut it out and use a router or sanding block to round over the edges. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Agreed! If you think about it they usually have a sink cut out due to the install of a sink. Normal kitchen sinks are bigger than what would be needed for an RV sink.

Gee.... you're good Robert!








[/quote]

Thank you guys for the great ideas and tips!!


----------

